# Robin Williams



## Dave Watson (Aug 12, 2014)

So sad to hear one of my comedy heroes has passed away. Remember falling about laughing at his Live at the Met stand up Show when I was about ten, even though I didn't get a lot of the jokes. Fine actor as well. Depression is a horrible thing.

[video=youtube;pcnFbCCgTo4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcnFbCCgTo4[/video]


----------



## Pandora (Aug 12, 2014)

Genius, he gave so much, cared too much maybe, a big part of depression. He partied with my other love John Belushi. I guess great minds think alike. A day doesn't go by, I wish John were still here, to have enjoyed him grow old with us. Now Robin will live on in his work and in our love for him. If ever there was a power soul to travel on it is Robin Williams. He said of his friend John . . . 

 _"John Belushi hated to be alone. And in LA, you're surrounded by non-friends." _



 








_"I guess happiness is not a state you want to be in all the time."_

John Belushi


----------



## dither (Aug 12, 2014)

Some people seem to have so much.
So sad.
life eh?


----------



## Bishop (Aug 12, 2014)

I heard this first thing when I got to work today and it sucks big time. He's without a doubt one of the funniest men of the era, and will be sorely missed.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 12, 2014)

When I first heard it, I couldn't quite make sense of it in my head. "Robin Williams committed suicide" my brain completely rejected the name at first and I was like Robin Williams?...robin...robin...oh damn! It was just so surreal to hear, I couldn't believe it. Everyone I knew was torn about about it. He will truly be missed.


----------



## escorial (Aug 12, 2014)

so many people believe that depression will never affect them personally because they are capable of handling all that life will throw at them...


----------



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2014)

No Cat No Cradle said:


> When I first heard it, I couldn't quite make sense of it in my head. "Robin Williams committed suicide" my brain completely rejected the name at first and I was like Robin Williams?...robin...robin...oh damn! It was just so surreal to hear, I couldn't believe it. Everyone I knew was torn about about it. He will truly be missed.



Yeah, it's unbelievable in my head, too.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 12, 2014)

dither said:


> Some people seem to have so much.
> So sad.
> life eh?




I wonder if there is some correlation between people who make a living by their talent and are then deemed successful by public approval.  I think for any artist, musician, actor, writer/entertainer who rides the wave of popularity suffers when the wave subsides.  The mountain is sky high and the valley lower than probably most can imagine.  Anyone who has got there, has invested all of themselves in the process, maybe the price tag is much higher than the average person can fathom, I certainly fail understand any of it


----------



## Pandora (Aug 12, 2014)

Having been there, deep in depression, suicide seeming the way, and also losing many close people to suicide, I feel it is different for each. As different as they are, their places in life, their motives so different. All want to leave that is the common factor. There was a time I would blame the hurt they left behind on the world but no more. I can say that come 63 years of age I may be ready myself. Someone like Robin, sought help for addiction and depression, loved and lived entertained and cared. He did all he could. He lived a life full.  We were so blessed to have known him. Now he is bringing awareness to an escalating problem in our country in his passing. Still even after leaving this world he is helping it.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 12, 2014)

escorial said:


> so many people believe that depression will never affect them personally because they are capable of handling all that life will throw at them...



Architecture School and depression are very similar, in both cases friends save you.


----------



## shedpog329 (Aug 12, 2014)

Robin Williams Death Confirmed To Be By Hanging

http://www.thv11.com/story/life/peo...williams-death-leaves-world-stunned/13947643/


----------



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2014)

Yesterday, when I was reading about his death on some random site, I saw something that caught my eye: it said something like:"Do you know or have pictures with Robin Williams? Why don't you send it to us blah blah", and I was like the man just died, we're all sad, but could you give just a little privacy to his family? Vultures. I cannot imagine how hard it must be for them; they've lost a family member and now they have to battle paparazzi and shit.


----------



## ppsage (Aug 12, 2014)

> Someone like Robin, sought help for addiction and depression, loved and lived entertained and cared.


It might be well to keep in mind, when trying to understand, the cyclical nature of many mental health issues. A person of Williams' age may have faced down several such crisis since their young adulthood, and might be unable to summon the will to face another. Medication and treatment may be difficult and, in such a time, of diminished effect. The sufferer apparently (from writings I've read of Wolfe and Plath and Wallace) will often understand when such an event approaches. They will know the pain and sorrow past crisis have wreaked on those near them and must balance that against what their final departure will cause. They may justly fear a descent from which they cannot recover; this happens and of anyone, they are in the position to know. I do not know if this was at all true of Williams' decision but I do know it can be a terrible dilemma and an impossible choice. But not one I personally find beyond understanding.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree, hard choices to make. Since my attempt in 93 I have often wondered if my children, though I chose to stay for them, may have been better off without me. We just never know, choices.

My daughter is taking this hard like many young and old, generations. She sent me this. She is finding inspiration in his life everywhere.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/emilyorley/25-lessons-we-learned-from-robin-williams-characters


----------



## escorial (Aug 13, 2014)

Pandora said:


> I agree, hard choices to make. Since my attempt in 93 I have often wondered if my children, though I chose to stay for them, may have been better off without me. We just never know, choices.
> 
> My daughter is taking this hard like many young and old, generations. She sent me this. She is finding inspiration in his life everywhere.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/emilyorley/25-lessons-we-learned-from-robin-williams-characters



very brave of you to express such a personal view and put it out there....


----------



## Pandora (Aug 13, 2014)

escorial said:


> very brave of you to express such a personal view and put it out there....


 I fear little . . . ha! 

Others feel like me, I know, maybe even Robin. Personally I have done irreparable damage, apples do not fall far from trees. Bright side we get the good traits too. So many for Robin, I wish I could have shook his hand, maybe someday, hot dog!


----------



## escorial (Aug 13, 2014)

Pandora said:


> I fear little . . . ha!
> 
> Others feel like me, I know, maybe even Robin. Personally I have done irreparable damage, apples do not fall far from trees. Bright side we get the good traits too. So many for Robin, I wish I could have shook his hand, maybe someday, hot dog!



For
Everything
A
Reason


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 13, 2014)

One aspect of this that I do not understand.    I have been faced with death many times over the coarse of my life, it has always let me keep things in perspective as to what was really important.  I do not let things go un-said, I do my best to never use the word regret in feelings or in deeds.  My gut tells me that if you are willing to end it all, it means you are willing to sacrifice "Everything" lose it all.   Would this now make your daily problems seem much smaller?  I am struggling to understand this.  Pandora I struggle with empathy here because I can not place myself in your shoes.  I know every day I have now, is one that is a gift that I never should have had, does this apply to you since 93.   I would assume that anyone who has contemplated death or dealt with it has less fear of it or  none at all, is that an accurate assumption?


----------



## escorial (Aug 13, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> One aspect of this that I do not understand.    I have been faced with death many times over the coarse of my life, it has always let me keep things in perspective as to what was really important.  I do not let things go un-said, I do my best to never use the word regret in feelings or in deeds.  My gut tells me that if you are willing to end it all, it means you are willing to sacrifice "Everything" lose it all.   Would this now make your daily problems seem much smaller?  I am struggling to understand this.  Pandora I struggle with empathy here because I can not place myself in your shoes.  I know every day I have now, is one that is a gift that I never should have had, does this apply to you since 93.   I would assume that anyone who has contemplated death or dealt with it has less fear of it or  none at all, is that an accurate assumption?



i have never attempted suicide but i've done things with little concern for my life...basically being emotionally bankrupt would be how i would describe suicidal people.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 13, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> One aspect of this that I do not understand.    I have been faced with death many times over the coarse of my life, it has always let me keep things in perspective as to what was really important.  I do not let things go un-said, I do my best to never use the word regret in feelings or in deeds.  My gut tells me that if you are willing to end it all, it means you are willing to sacrifice "Everything" lose it all.   Would this now make your daily problems seem much smaller?  I am struggling to understand this.  Pandora I struggle with empathy here because I can not place myself in your shoes.  I know every day I have now, is one that is a gift that I never should have had, does this apply to you since 93.   I would assume that anyone who has contemplated death or dealt with it has less fear of it or  none at all, is that an accurate assumption?


I heard Robin speak about John Belushi yesterday in a clip, gone 32 years, he was with him that night. You can hear the guilt he carries. Guilt is not a problem it is a debilitating lasting emotional state. You can hide in drink and drugs like he did but it doesn't go away. John's death prompted his recover from a cocaine addiction. 

Robin is described as being very caring, filled with empathy, sensitive to the pain of others, living it. I made a pledge to try to do the same in my life so many years ago. When one lives this there is great disappointment in our world and in people. Add the fact that we disappoint ourselves it builds to a weary place to be. I understand weary. I understand appreciation for what God has given each of us. Everyday everything we live and love.

The couple years after I decided to stay I asked for a miracle, I said, 'God prove to me you are there.' I got it in 1996 and since I know without a doubt we move on when our time comes. I feel God with me every moment of everyday. There is no forgiving there is only love. Like my favorite lyrics, "You can't keep me here" there is a love for here and a longing for there. They coexist until that moment we are granted release. I feel but can't know, this Robin might share.


----------



## escorial (Aug 13, 2014)

Pandora said:


> I heard Robin speak about John Belushi yesterday in a clip, gone 32 years, he was with him that night. You can hear the guilt he carries. Guilt is not a problem it is a debilitating lasting emotional state. You can hide in drink and drugs like he did but it doesn't go away. John's death prompted his recover from a cocaine addiction.
> 
> Robin is described as being very caring, filled with empathy, sensitive to the pain of others, living it. I made a pledge to try to do the same in my life so many years ago. When one lives this there is great disappointment in our world and in people. Add the fact that we disappoint ourselves it builds to a weary place to be. I understand weary. I understand appreciation for what God has given each of us. Everyday everything we live and love.
> 
> The couple years after I decided to stay I asked for a miracle, I said, 'God prove to me you are there.' I got it in 1996 and since I know without a doubt we move on when our time comes. I feel God with me every moment of everyday. There is no forgiving there is only love. Like my favorite lyrics, "You can't keep me here" there is a love for here and a longing for there. They coexist until that moment we are granted release. I feel but can't know, this Robin might share.



wow!


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 13, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> I would assume that anyone who has contemplated death or dealt with it has less fear of it or  none at all, is that an accurate assumption?



I made my first attempt 43 years ago. Twenty years ago I ended up in a psychiatric hospital for three months, intensive therapy for several years. The residual effect is that not only do I no longer fear dying, I look forward to the peace. Not that I don't have interests in my life, not that I no longer care for my family, that I don't enjoy things, that I don't have things I want to accomplish - but I look at beautiful sunsets and realize, I've seen many beautiful sunsets. I love seeing my son, but realize he's going to be going long after I'm gone regardless. Life is no longer The Thing for me. I recognize the transient state it is. I no longer actively seek death, but when it comes, I will welcome it.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 13, 2014)

What I understand from research is that with every depressive period you go throught the odds grow higher that you will go through another in the future. It's almost as if the pathways in your brain that lead to depression get stronger. It must be so hard to know that you will have to go through it yet again. I can imagine that at some point you're done fighting.

It puzzles me still that someone who is that funny and who looks like he is enjoying life so much can be that sad at the same time.


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 13, 2014)

The thing to remember with depression is that, in most cases, it's episodic. Outside of those episodes, people do enjoy life, do accomplish things, are "happy". It's when the episodes hit, to whatever degree, that we're reminded of what we've already gone through, what we might be facing again, with no idea of how long this one will last. Like cancer patients who, at some point, say "Enough is enough. I'm ready to go.", so it is with clinical depression.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 13, 2014)

shadowwalker said:


> I made my first attempt 43 years ago. Twenty years ago I ended up in a psychiatric hospital for three months, intensive therapy for several years. The residual effect is that not only do I no longer fear dying, I look forward to the peace. Not that I don't have interests in my life, not that I no longer care for my family, that I don't enjoy things, that I don't have things I want to accomplish - but I look at beautiful sunsets and realize, I've seen many beautiful sunsets. I love seeing my son, but realize he's going to be going long after I'm gone regardless. Life is no longer The Thing for me. I recognize the transient state it is. I no longer actively seek death, but when it comes, I will welcome it.



_
This I identify with completely_.  Each time I have missed death it has been the adrenalin rush of all time, each time I have never felt more alive or aware of my surroundings.  I have no fear of death, to me it will be like finally hearing the knock at the door, that I knew had to come, I know it is just part of the cycle.  The draw back for me is that I still do crave that rush, of missing death by a fraction; I equate it to playing poker and putting all of my chips on the table, it all boils down to this one big hand.  I do know I should not have been this lucky this long.  I know given the chance, I will temp fate again. I know that night the sunset will more brilliant than ever before, those around me more precious than ever. 


Maybe I, who is foolishly optimistic and someone fatally pessimistic have more in common than I thought,  I am not insinuating that you are pessimistic but have experienced life from a different vantage point...  Thanks for you candor and sharing part of  yourself...Bob


----------



## count58 (Aug 13, 2014)

Few months back, I thought of Robin Williams and where he can be.
So I reminisce old films that he starred like Mrs. DoubtFire, Jumanji and Peter Pan.
The next time I saw him was on TV.
Two days ago, I just heard he died of asphyxia due to alcoholism and depression.
It is so sad ... people see him happy ... but deep down he was dying.
I pity him and we will surely miss him.
Good-bye Robin Williams ... may you have the peace you have been looking for.


----------

